# Little Rock, AR - Beautiful F Sable!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Her ID number is 6696


If you are interested,please do not hesitate!

Bring the animal name/number to help in finding your new best friend.

For out-of-area adoption or rescue, please click 
<a target="_blank" href="http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/AR77.html>
here, and Email one of the local rescues listed. 

Little Rock Animal Services (LRAS)
Little Rock, AR
501-376-3067 
[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13046003


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a pretty girl. So sad that she's so skinny her ribs show.









Hope someone can help her.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

WoW she is beautiful!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

According to the paper on PF she has been there for 2 months. Poor girl!

I wish I was closer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh...why so skinny? Was she a stray?


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

She looks exactly like my Mila!!! Awww Mark, I wish you could pull her!!! ( I was told Mila has Carolina(dingo)dog in her. Wonder if this girl could?

http://www.carolinadogs.com


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I was wondering if she was as well.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Come on mark go for it!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Isn;t this girl what's known as a "washed" coat (don;t know if that term is correct), not a sable?


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh I hope someone can save her!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

any update?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't have any contacts in AR and I have no idea how I would get her here.


----------

